# Laing DDC-1T 12V defekt



## fac3l3ss (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

vor ein paar Wochen zur Weihnachtsrabattaktion habe ich mir meine erste WaKü bei euch gekauft.
Darunter auch eine Laing DDC-1T 12V( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (original) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T 49064 ).
Der PC lief ohne Probleme einige Wochen mit WaKü.
Letztens ist der PC abgestürzt und es stank bestialisch nach verbranntem Plastik, die Kühlung versagte, die Pumpe ist kaputt.
Nachdem ich sie ausgebaut und ihren noch immer anhaltenden Gestank vernahm, öffnete ich sie, Bilder siehe Anhang.
Ich bitte um eine neue und vertraue dabei auf euren super Support! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Schick uns die Pump ein. Wenn keine mechanische Beschädigung dran stattgefunden hat, tauschen die kollegen aus der Reklamationsabteilung die eigentlich immer sofort aus.

Hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Serviceformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Rcksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen und ausdrucken. Das dann mit zur Post nehmen und das Paket dort kostenlos abgeben.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Januar 2012)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> (...)


 Danke für den schnellen Support! 
Wird gemacht! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Januar 2012)

Die Pumpe ist weg! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Alles klar, die Kollegen aus der Reklamationsabteilung werden sich nach Eingang der Pumpe gleich bei dir melden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Januar 2012)

Heute morgen war sie da, danke nochmal! 
Ich werde garantiert nochmal bei euch kaufen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Das hören wir gern! Vielen Dank für dein Feedback an dieser Stelle.


----------

